# how to replace 72 GTO rear axle bearings and seals



## bosshogg (Apr 15, 2011)

Needed new axle seals and took the rear end cover off and removed pin for spider gears, but axles don't push in with c-clip on the end. That is how I have done other axles...these are different. I removed the brake hardware and took the 4 bolts out of the backing plate and used a slide hammer to pull the axle out. Do I need to have the bearing pressed off and a new one pressed on? What about the seal. It looks like I have to put that and the retainer plate back on the axle before the new bearing is pressed on. If that is the case how do I seat the seal back in the axle housing. 
Sorry for sounding dumb, but I want to do it right.
Thanks in advance,
JOHN


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

It is bolted in and yes first seal then press bearing on. It is like the ford 9" set up. No c clips


----------



## bosshogg (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks "likethat", I finished her up today with new bearings, new seals, new brakes, and new drums....should be good to go if it ever stops raining here in Indiana !!!
Thanks again,
JOHN


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea the barn roof has been pinging for weeks now across the state line. At least it as been decent temperature even if all the frogs are drowning.


----------

